# Think I'm gonne be sick...



## KingMacDaddy (Feb 22, 2016)

So I have this awesome camping trip planned for ft pickens thur-sun. Had it planned since Jan. The weather is looking pretty serious for those days. Whats my chances of getting stranded out there with the road flooding? Anyone know? 

Doubt my little tent will hold up w what they are predicting right now, but I'm hoping it will die down before it gets here.
Pretty bummed out.. Prob wont be till Summer to be able to make it back down...


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Usually, if there's any doubt that the roads will flood/sand over them, etc. they will close the park down before the weather. At least recently they have seemed to be more on top of it.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, I'd go to a hotel!!! I'm off so the weather sucks! Ifin I was working, it'd be beautiful!!!


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Jason said:


> Yeah, I'd go to a hotel!!! I'm off so the weather sucks! Ifin I was working, it'd be beautiful!!!


We must have the same schedule then. :thumbdown:


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

my forecast show between 15-20 wind from the south. was down by the water today and it surfing in the bay. if you decide to come. call first, as previously stated they are shutting down the camp ground on bad weather.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Maybe go to Big Lagoon State Park?? A little more protected, not on the beach, but close to it.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

I would try what bananatom suggested. At least look into it.


----------



## Pilotdad (Feb 24, 2015)

I was thinking Big Lagoon as well. I have camped at both, and prefer Big Lagoon campground over Ft Pickens. You still have the ability to make a 5 minute drive to Johnson's Beach for surf fishing as well as fishing from the shore at Big Lagoon where in many spots you are just a cast away from the deeper water of the intracoastal. 

Good luck!


----------



## KingMacDaddy (Feb 22, 2016)

I'll have to check Big Lagoon out. Thanks for the Tip. Looks like they are going to evacuate Ft Pickens at noon tomorrow.


----------



## Geek (Mar 9, 2016)

So they kick everyone out when it storms? Great we are heading to Ft Pickens on Monday. Hope it is open again by then.

Sorry OP that your trip was trashed though.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Come on down and enjoy the true FL experience. Beautiful one min and hurricane the next.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Geek said:


> So they kick everyone out when it storms? Great we are heading to Ft Pickens on Monday. Hope it is open again by then.
> 
> Sorry OP that your trip was trashed though.


If the water crosses the road it won't be. Be a couple weeks depending on how bad it is.


----------



## KingMacDaddy (Feb 22, 2016)

I'm not an expert on the topic of ft pickens or anything since I've never been, but what I've heard is the road on the way into the park is prone to flooding. ocean waves actually going over the road and lots of sand getting washed up. I saw a pic on google where an SUV was up to the windows with sand (someone parked it w car trouble and a storm came through. Also heard of ppl getting stranded on the Island so they don't take chances if the surf is high along with the winds. They just go ahead and evacuate, So I've heard...


----------



## Geek (Mar 9, 2016)

So it can be closed for weeks? Kinda makes me mad cause they took my money today knowing it was closed.


----------



## KingMacDaddy (Feb 22, 2016)

I don't think they knew they were closing. It seems to me there are a couple of agencies collaborating and you know how that goes, communication doesn't always make it around. when I spoke with the actual park ppl they said the fastest way to know about the road closure was the gulf island national seashore facebook page .He also said the best/easiest way to to reschedule was to contact the .gov site where I reserved the camp site. 

FYI that number is 877-444-6777 . Lady was very helpful although I had to pay another 10$ reserve fee, but got a credit for the amount I already paid. I did read about the nonrefundable 10$ cancel reschedule fee the first time I reserved my lot though.


----------



## Geek (Mar 9, 2016)

Kills me with the thought of rescheduling as I am bringing my boy down on his school break. Now it looks like we may have to go somewhere else.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Seas 9.5 ft as of right now. I would say the road is close to being trashed. Especially if it keeps up.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Geek said:


> So it can be closed for weeks? Kinda makes me mad cause they took my money today knowing it was closed.


Yesterday, the road was open, with a prediction of big winds coming. The road was not covered with sand yesterday.

There is nothing they can do about the weather. When the surf is big, as it is now, you would not want to be in there, and unable to leave.

The road can get covered with 4 feet of sand, and it takes sometime to get it open after a strong south wind.

Sorry about your vacation, but it happens.


----------



## Geek (Mar 9, 2016)

So any suggestions on a good backup location?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Geek said:


> So any suggestions on a good backup location?


Like said above. Big Lagoon


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Geek said:


> So any suggestions on a good backup location?


Big Lagoon State Park  
State park in Florida

First acquired in 1977, Big Lagoon State Park is a 705-acre Florida State Park located on the northwestern Florida coast, approximately 10 miles southwest of Pensacola on Gulf Beach Highway. Wikipedia

Address: 12301 Gulf Beach Highway, Pensacola, FL 32507
Hours: Open today · 8AM–5PM
Phone: (850) 492-1595
Established: 1977


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

St Andrews park in PC has a pier on the bay side. There's a chunk of structure off of it that fish head to when hooked, never was able to stop em.
Plus civilization is close, pizza within a 10 min drive, 10 pt bucks to shine at at night in the park.
Spring break tho....


----------



## Geek (Mar 9, 2016)

We are going to end up at a hotel it seems. The campground canceled our reservation today and Big Lagoon is full. But at least I can still get down there and do some fishing just wont get to camp it on the island. Thanks for the input guys and sorry OP again for hijacking your thread.


----------

